# Paso Fino



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

So my boss just bought a Paso Fino.. does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

My sweetest dream is to have a paso fino or peruano one day.

They look like a beautyful, small Andalusian, they are smart and clever but they have a high-tempered nature. 
They are gaited horses, speciality is the "paso" it's a kind of step (paso means "step") which can be found only within closed paso breds. As much as I know halfbreds usually don't have this gait.

Your boss is a lucky man.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL, my boss is a lady.haha.
And Lucky me I get to ride her . She comes tomorrow, Im soo excited! B just emailed me, and wants to come with another name for her. Right now her name is Star, and neither of us are fans. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry not a fan of paso finos. I rode some and I'll admit they are smooth, but not enough for me to fork over that much money. Just my opinion. They have really odd looking gaits.... Paso Largo, Paso somethin else..... Idk they are known for moving their legs in a quick four beat gait that is really smooth, but I think it looks really unnatural. A lot of people ride them in special paso fino hackamores too. That's just something I've noticed with my limited experience with them. If the horse your boss has doesn't gait naturally I wouldn't invest in fixing it..... that can get pretty costly


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

there us to be one at the barn that i use to ride at he was a very sweet horse and he was a smooht rdier i liked him alot


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful horses. The gait is amazing (I'm a fan of gaited horses).

Best of luck to your boss.


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

I own a Paso Fino and i think that there gait is amazing and very smooth alough i use mine for Gymkhana


----------



## Mystic Venom (Apr 19, 2008)

i personally love pasos. they are beautiful if you find the right one and i love their gates. I got to admit though, some of the gates scared me at first the first time I rode one and took some getting used to. Although i've never owned one, I just had a friend who had one that I would ride once or twice a week.


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

I heard that a paso can't canter and trot but only that walk of theirs?
But when I read about them, they can?
Somebody can fill me in about that?

They are beautiful though!


----------



## Mystic Venom (Apr 19, 2008)

the can canter. im not sure what its called though. imo its a bit different then a reg canter. for me it was really weird between the "walk/trot" they do and the canter. i guess its just something you have to get used to.


----------



## ChocolateGal (Apr 25, 2008)

As many, I have loved horses since I was very small. All breds!

As I have gotten older my back is telling me I need a very smooth gaited horse. I have not ridden a Paso, but have seem them and the gait does not look smooth but have been told it is to the rider.

Please post back after you have ridded your bosses new friend.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww Paso Finos are soo beautiful.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Merel said:


> I heard that a paso can't canter and trot but only that walk of theirs?
> But when I read about them, they can?
> Somebody can fill me in about that?
> 
> They are beautiful though!


I havnt been here in a while and I found this thread while doing a Paso Fino forum search. I just had to comment and LOL at this. Paso's cant lope? That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Mine has the most amazing slow, collected, smooth lope ever. I much prefer to ride him vs. my barrel horses. 



mlkarel2010 said:


> Sorry not a fan of paso finos. I rode some and I'll admit they are smooth, but not enough for me to fork over that much money. Just my opinion. They have really odd looking gaits.... Paso Largo, Paso somethin else..... Idk they are known for moving their legs in a quick four beat gait that is really smooth, but I think it looks really unnatural. A lot of people ride them in special paso fino hackamores too. That's just something I've noticed with my limited experience with them. If the horse your boss has doesn't gait naturally I wouldn't invest in fixing it..... that can get pretty costly


Classic Fino, Paso Corto, Paso Largo, Lope or Canter. 

Paso foals are born with this gait. It comes natural to them. It's more un-natural for a Paso to trot than it is for them to gait. 

Teaching them to gait is very easy b/c of how natural it is. You don't have to teach them to gait per say, you just have to teach them the cues and teach them to do it consistantly without asking... just like the training of any other horse. 

That much money? How much is that? You can get a good broke, nice mannered, great on the trail Paso for $1,900 - $2,500.... Thats what you pay for ANY nice, broke, quiet registered horse. 

Personally, I snatched my broke, good on trails, well bred (foundation) registered Paso for $500. There are deals out there, just like with any other breed. 

I MUCH prefer to ride my paso vs. my AQHA horses on the trail. Just like with any other breed, there are different bloodlines; some hotter than others, some with more Brio (energy) than others, some for show, some for trail, etc. All you have to do it do your research and pick what suits you. The Paso isn't any different than any other breed other than their fancy gait.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I am selling a black paso fino gelding. Is registered but papers were lost by previous owners. He has a lot of brio! Anyone interested? Lol. Nobody around where I live seems interested in Gaited horses :/.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

They really are smooth. Some people describe them as hot but they can be forward. Very intelligent horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessahorselover (Sep 20, 2012)

Here were I live there are a lot of paso finos and I ride the trails they are on they canter trot and do everything my Paint does but more. I think they are so pretty.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Friends of our had pervarian pasos, amazing little horses so so smart! Their names were cortazana and Elektra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forestgait (Sep 22, 2012)

I love Paso Finos. They are so smooth to ride...the ultimate pleasure horse!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love Paso Finos! Like any breed or any horse, they are all different in temperament. Don't mistake "hot" for "forward". Some can be quite calm and quiet, not any different than any other breed. 

Peruvian Pasos are a totally different breed.... NOT the same as Paso Fino at all... they have different gaits and different build.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Paso finos have three speeds and degrees of collection for their gait that replaces the trot. Paso fino means small step. The Fino (for which the breed is named) has short fast steps, super smooth but going no where fast. The corto, has longer steps and covers more ground.It is a very nice trail gait and the one most Pasos do naturally. Largo is the fastest variation of the gait and it has the longest steps. It really covers ground. Of course they canter like any other breed. Usually a very nice canter too. 

The Peruvian Paso is a totally different breed develop in a totally different county. They are less closely related than Quarter horses and Tennessee Walking horses. Because the two breeds were so often confused, the Peruvian Breed Association voted to drop the Paso part of the name and now they are just called Peruvians. They were developed in Peru naturally. Paso finos came from Peurto Rica and Columbia.


----------



## horsefriend (Oct 2, 2012)

*paso fino*



Stepher said:


> So my boss just bought a Paso Fino.. does anyone know anything about them?


I have 6 paso fino's. They are what is called a hot breed. Which does not mean to wild, just high strung. 
they are extremely smart and love to communicate. they are naturally gaited. It is a lateral gait. Which is moving their front legs up and down quickly.. go to utube and check out different ones. you can see their gaits., They can be extremely smooth. I call them my cadillac horses. you only have to use light cues on them. No tugging or stubbornness. they are not very large horses. I love their size. Not intimidating. low to the ground. you can travel along at a trotting speed and be very comfortable.


----------



## horsefriend (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought it would be different to ride a paso when I first got one too. It is different, only it's different on the much easier side. You just sit on the horse correctly. lightly resting your feet in the stirrups. then you feel like you are just gliding over rough terrain. that does feel weird at first, when you are used to an up and down rough movement. What you feel is a slight back and forth movement of your seat. sometimes I feel like i am on a four wheeler, or snow mobile, just floating over things. as for costing to much, that is not the case either. Depends where you go. I've never spent over 1100.00 on one. the others, 1000.00 for 4 yr green trained, < from a cowboy , who tried to treat her like a qh. < He cowboyed her and she spun quickly and he fell off. 200.00 for a 6 month old one.< her baby 800.00 for a yearling, 350.00 for a 3 yr old. 400.00 for yearling. all mine are good breed and smooth. I trained the rest.


----------

